# Water drops



## flameshots (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok I decided to play with some macro shots but it became painfully obvious that my glass is not fast enough! These were shot with my Tamron 75-30 f/4-5.6 I had to set the ISO at 1600 to get enough light resulting in the really bad grain when cropped. I did use a flash but I just couldn't seem to get enough light. C&C welcome and thoughts on PP or different things I could do?


----------



## eccs19 (Dec 29, 2009)

My water drops that I did (link is down a few posts in the macro section) was done with slow glass.

100mm F4
ISO 200
Flash (dedicated)
Manually focused.

Did you use your on board flash?  I did mine with a dedicated flash, so that may be the biggest issue your having.  Also make sure your manually focusing.  You shouldn't need a fast flash speed, as mine was only 1/150 second.  The flash should stop the action for you.

I'm no expert at doing water drops, so I hope someone else will come in with some tips that may be better than mine, or chime in with some that I may have missed.  

Overall not a bad go at it.  Keep trying, and you'll only get better results.

edit - forgot to mention, my 100mm lens is a 1:2 macro, but I don't think that should make that much of a difference, except that I may be able to get closer to the drops.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 11, 2010)

not too bad for a first attempt. does seem grainy and distorted...


----------

